# How to get rid of 3x3 parity without popping the cube :)



## Grohuen (Feb 7, 2011)

No comments


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am absolutely amazed. Well done.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 7, 2011)

i tried but my cube exploded...


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Feb 7, 2011)

my cube popped =(
but well done! xD


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2011)

My 4x4 broke =/


----------



## emolover (Feb 7, 2011)

Its like twisting a corner, except not really.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2011)

You popped the cube.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 7, 2011)

There is no cube.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

That was actually just an illusion.


----------

